# 13th Annual World Championship Bison Cookoff



## mountaincityoutlaw (Mar 8, 2007)

THIRTEENTH ANNUAL 
  WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP BISON COOKOFF
*OFFICIAL BISON COOKOFF OF THE STATE OF TEXAS*


*ENTRY FORM*

*MAY 19, 2007*

*FUNTIER SQUARE IN *

*SANTA ANNA, TEXAS*

Sanctioned  by:

*International Barbecue Cookersâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] Association*

*West Texas** Barbecue Association*
*Texas Bison Association*


*$4000 Prize Money*
*                                         1st                 2nd                   3rd                   4th                   5th       *
  Bison Brisket                $500           $400                $200               $100               $50
  Beef Brisket                  $400             $250              $150               $100               $50
  Pork Spare Ribs          $400             $250              $150               $100               $50
  Chicken                         $400             $250              $150               $100               $50

Overall Points Champion     $200

Ribbons and trophies will be awarded through 10th place.
*ENTRIES LIMITED TO FIRST 50 APPLICANTSâ€”OTHERS ON STANDBY*


*ENTRY FEE--$110 (ONE OR ALL 4 CATEGORIES)*
  Bison meat will be furnished by Santa Anna Historical Development Organization to ensure consistency.  Contestants will furnish beef, pork spare ribs, and Â½ jointed chicken, all of which will be examined prior to cooking.  *All* cooked bison will be turned in as well as judged pieces.  Complete set of rules furnished upon request on returned application.  *Deadline for entries is May 11, 2007; no refunds thereafter.*  Most contestants are provided hookups with water and electricity.   Cookerâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s meeting held at 6:00 P.M. on Friday, May 18.  Please include payment of entry with application.

  NAME __________________________________________________  _________

  TEAM NAME (if desired) ____________________________________________

  ADDRESS __________________________________________________  _____

  PHONE __________________________________________________  _______

  E-MAIL ADDRESS ________________________________________________


Make check and return to:  Santa Anna HDO

7700 FM 1176

Santa Anna, TX  76878

325.348.3826

[email protected]


For

More info

email: [email protected]

or PM me.

MCO


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 8, 2007)

dude,
thats way cool


----------



## mountaincityoutlaw (Mar 8, 2007)

Lots of fun, and very different piece of meat to cook.


----------



## msmith (Mar 8, 2007)

hey outlaw just kinda wandering if any of the judges kin folk are cooking in this event.


----------



## mountaincityoutlaw (Mar 9, 2007)

non of my kin folk...is there some of yours judging. We pull people out of the crowd of the festivast stuff. Been reall popular. We go by IBCA rules


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 9, 2007)

How does one aquire a buffallo?


----------



## mountaincityoutlaw (Mar 9, 2007)

We get our meat out of Oklahoma...but as far as a bufalo...you might have to barter some good drink of some kind.....


----------



## msmith (Mar 10, 2007)

Outlaw I was just wandering about the judges, I was at a comp 2 weeks ago that was ICBA and the head judges husband took second place in brisket.


----------



## mountaincityoutlaw (Mar 10, 2007)

we have had different winners every year. Dad and i help coordinate during the spring, we have done okay. We don't have the same judge for every event.


----------

